# Apple wehrt sich gegen Vorwürfe einer marktdominierenden Position



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Apple wehrt sich gegen Vorwürfe einer marktdominierenden Position*

						Apple sieht sich zunehmend mit Ermittlungen konfrontiert, die dem Konzern eine marktdominierende Stellung vorwerfen. Wenig überraschend sieht das Management von Apple das nicht so. Man glaubt sogar, dass man den Wettbewerb fördert.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Apple wehrt sich gegen Vorwürfe einer marktdominierenden Position*


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juli 2020)

Das könnte für Apple extrem gefährlich werden.

Solange Windows, Android, Pay Pal, Visa Mastercard usw. als Konkurrenzen anerkannt werden, ist alles in Ordnung. Wenn jedoch der Mac, iOS und Apple Pay als etwas eigenständiges und wichtiges anerkannt werden, dann könnte es Mac OS (das ist allerdings so gut wie abgewendet), dem App Shop und Apple Pay an den Kragen gehen.

Ich tippe darauf, dass die Kommission der Argumentation von Apple folgt. Nur bei Apple Pay könnte ich mir etwas anderes vorstellen.


----------



## Eddy08 (2. Juli 2020)

> Appels Argumentation zielt darauf ab, dass der Kunde ja ein Android-Gerät *laufen* kann, wenn ihm die geschlossene Apple-Welt nicht zusagt.



soll bestimmt kaufen heißen.

Beim AppStore ist es bei Google ja quasi auch nicht anders, da dort zwar die Möglichkeit besteht aus anderen Quellen Apps zu installieren (wird aber wie ein Quasi-Monopol auf Android verwaltet)

Ich persönlich fände es auch cool, wenn ich mir den Bezahldienst aussuchen könnte, aber Apple lässt das ja wie im Artikel beschrieben leider nicht zu.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juli 2020)

Eddy08 schrieb:


> Beim AppStore ist es bei Google ja quasi auch nicht anders, da dort zwar die Möglichkeit besteht aus anderen Quellen Apps zu installieren (wird aber wie ein Quasi-Monopol auf Android verwaltet)



Die Möglichkeit ist eben der große Unterschied. Es gibt übrigens auch noch einen Amazon oder Huawei App Shop. Ein Wechsel ist möglich.


----------



## Kubiac (2. Juli 2020)

Natürlich wehren die sich, was denn sonst.
Wird Zeit, dass diese Firma mal einen vor den Latz geknallt wird.  Die erlauben sie einfach zu viel. Aber scheinbar wollen die iSheeps und App Entwickler geknechtet werden.


----------



## Freakless08 (2. Juli 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit ist eben der große Unterschied. Es gibt übrigens auch noch einen Amazon oder Huawei App Shop. Ein Wechsel ist möglich.


...oder F-Droid 
https://f-droid.org/de/


----------



## Pu244 (2. Juli 2020)

Casurin schrieb:


> Aber hier kann man wirklich nur mehr sagen - welche Deppen kommen auf so eine Idee?
> Apple - Marktdominierend? Wo sie in so ziemlich allen Segmenten nur  einen kleinen Marktanteil besitzen (mit ausmahne von tablets)?



Es geht eben darum, dass Apple gut 18% des Smartphonemarkt kontrolliert und seinen Nutzern kein Wahl läßt. Dafür hat MS z.B. für den Internetexplorer eine vor den Bug geknallt bekommen. Google hat es für seine Suche in Chrome, für die Chromeempfehlung bei der Suche mit der Kommission zu tun bekommen und Facebook für seine Werbung und Datensammlung.

Von daher kann es durchaus sein, dass dort etwas geordnet wird und Apple gezwungen wird andere Bezahldienstleister oder gar Appshops zuzulassen. Wie gesagt: kann, denn solche Überprüfungen finden regelmäßig statt, quasi jede erfolgreiche Firma muß damit rechnen.


----------



## keinnick (2. Juli 2020)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Natürlich wehren die sich, was denn sonst.
> Wird Zeit, dass diese Firma mal einen vor den Latz geknallt wird.  Die erlauben sie einfach zu viel. Aber scheinbar wollen die iSheeps und App Entwickler geknechtet werden.


Niemand wird von Apple zu irgendwas gezwungen. Also wird auch keiner "geknechtet". Kaufe einfach deren Produkte nicht, entwickle keine Apps für iOS und rege Dich wegen etwas anderem künstlich auf. Eventuell hat Dein Nachbar ja falsch geparkt oder die Hecke nicht im 90°-Winkel geschnitten.


----------



## Palmdale (2. Juli 2020)

Ist es so schwer zu verstehen, dass die nun untersuchte Dominanz sich auf die Welt bezieht, die sich hinter der Apple paywall eröffnet?

Es geht gerade nicht um die 18 zu 82% Marktanteil der Smartphones als Ganzes, sondern dass app Entwickler an den App Store und dessen Marge nicht vorbei kommen, Apple eigene Dienste jedoch ohne Marge angeboten werden (Netflix bzw Spotify Abos innerhalb der Apps zB) oder das Anbieten einer alternativen Bezahl-App, welche Apple untersagt.

Apple agiert hier als Konkurrent und Schiedsrichter zugleich innerhalb des eigenen Ökosystems. Da dieses Milliardenschwer ist, wird das ausnutzen der beherrschenden Stellung untersucht. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. EU Kartell Strafen können teuer werden mit bis zu 10% des Jahresumsatzes (2019 iHv 260 Milliarden Dollar)


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juli 2020)

Eine Alternative bei den Bezahlsystemen wäre ok, aber ein Problem gibt es, die Akzeptanz einer neuen Mobilen Bezahlmethode.
Nicht bei jedem Händler kann man mit Apple, Google oder Samsung Pay bezahlen, wenn jetzt noch mehr dazu kommen wirds eng.
Und ich bezweifle das Google will das ihr Bezahlsystem von der größten Konkurrenz benutzt wird.
Samsung hat ihr eigenes Bezahlsystem entwickelt und die Verbreitung ist gering im Gegensatz zu den beiden anderen.

Weshalb soll aber ihr Marktanteil ein Problem sein? Was kann Apple dafür wenn sich ihre Geräte gut verkaufen? Bei den Tablets sind sie Marktführer aber das liegt nur daran das die sich gut verkaufen und in den Tests gut abschneiden.


----------

